# Archery weekend



## Uller (Aug 9, 2016)

Howdy folks,

A weekend of firsts...

Just back yesterday from my first archery weekend away for a two day competition since being diagnosed type 1 a month ago. It also happened to be the first time I'd taken my insulin 'on the road', so was jumping in with both feet!

My DSN had advised me to drop my basal dose over the weekend as I would be out on the field course all day climbing hills, shooting at over 100 targets, pulling a 40lb draw weight bow. Even with the dropped dose, I still managed to have another first.... My first real hypo. I'd had a few false ones previously, but when I checked when I came off the course after feeling shaky on the last few targets on the Sunday, my BG was 3.0! A ham salad roll and a cup of tea with a spoon of sugar and I was back up within half an hour.

It was great to meet up again with friends that you only really get to see at competitions, who all had concerns for me and questions about my type 1, so a few people got to listen to me wittering on with my recycled knowledge from here on the forum.

I didn't win anything over the competition, but I was delighted that I completed both days shooting, managed my BG levels while away and staying in a hotel. It's also given me so much confidence that the out of the blue diagnosis 4 weeks ago isn't something that's going to stop me from doing anything I want to.

Uller


----------



## grovesy (Aug 9, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 9, 2016)

Well done, Uller. Good to learn early not to let diabetes control you, but for you to control diabetes. 

A practical tip from me, someone with type 1 diabetes, and lapsed archery instructor (concentrate on orienteering, bushcraft etc these days) - always, always have a packet of sweets in your pocket - much easier to eat quickly than finding a bowl of sugar and spoon. Polos are very robust and neat even in posh white archery clothes, or a few wrapped boiled sweets or jelly babies (in zip lock plastic bag so they don't get wet and sticky) in a jacket pocket. I've just checked contents of my cargo shorts pockets for afternoon bushcraft session, by the way.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2016)

Excellent Uller, really pleased you have had a good time and managed well. I felt similar when I started back running after my diagnosis - I remember testing before and 15 minutes in and again at 30 minutes when I got back (it was a short run!) - my levels were fine and I was able to relax!  Now, 8 years on I don't need to test before the run, and only test during if running over 8 miles. As Copepod says, be prepared with some easy to access and consume sugary items and you'll be fine


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 17, 2016)

Keep going Uller


----------

